# Mischiare il raffreddore/attaccare il raffreddore



## Tellure

Salve a tutti! 

Dalle mie parti quaggiù in Puglia si dice "mischiare", ma, poiché non trovo questo significato nei vari dizionari, vorrei capire se è un regionalismo. Si dice "mischiare il raffreddore" o "attaccare il raffreddore"?

Si può dire la stessa cosa per la febbre? Mi hai mischiato/attaccato la febbre?

Grazie mille sin d'ora,

R.


----------



## Kilikion

Tra i due suona meglio attaccare, ma sui regionalismi non metto parola.
Ad ogni modo, io userei " Mi hai *passato* o  *trasmesso* il raffreddore;  infettato con o contagiato con evocano un'immagine troppo negativa, lasciamoli stare.


----------



## Tellure

Grazie mille per la gentile risposta, Kilikion.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se lo dicessi a me, non avrei la minima idea di cosa intendi.


----------



## Tellure

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se lo dicessi a me, non avrei la minima idea di cosa intendi.



Davvero? Intendi "mischiare la febbre"? Allora, è meglio che non lo dica tanto in giro... 
Come si dice quindi in italiano? Come diresti tu, Paul? "Mi hai passato la febbre"?
Grazie mille per la risposta, almeno ora sono sicura che è un regionalismo, o più probabilmente si tratta di un termine dialettale.


----------



## Fergbot

L'unica persona che abbia mai sentito dire "mischiare il raffreddore/la febbre" è un amico foggiano . Quindi concordo col regionalismo pugliese. 
In Italiano la variante più comune è quella che propone Tellure, ma anche quelle di Kilikion sono corrette (sebbene forse meno usate).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tellure said:


> Davvero? Intendi "mischiare la febbre"? Allora, è meglio che non lo dica tanto in giro...
> Come si dice quindi in italiano? Come diresti tu, Paul? "Mi hai passato la febbre"?
> Grazie mille per la risposta, almeno ora sono sicura che è un regionalismo, o più probabilmente si tratta di un termine dialettale.



Attaccare oppure passare, trasmettere se il contesto è più formale.


----------



## Blackman

Concordo su _attaccare_, ma per la febbre non funziona, forse perché la febbre non è una malattia e non si trasmette.


----------



## Tellure

Paulfromitaly said:


> Attaccare oppure passare, trasmettere se il contesto è più formale.


Giusto, non mi veniva in mente "trasmettere" anche per la febbre, anche se il mio è un contesto informale. Grazie, Paul.

Ma grazie a tutti. 

P.S. @Blackman: L'influenza, però, si trasmette. Colpa mia: avrei dovuto usare il termine "influenza".


----------



## fabinn

Davvero buffo, dalle mie parti si "mischiano" le carte, pensa un po'! (mischiare = mescolare)
Per questo quando ho letto "mischiare il raffreddore" ho sbarrato gli occhi!!  
Per le malattie e qualunque stato di malessere invece, il verbo è "attaccare" (sempre in Toscana)


----------



## roanjf

Io utilizzo sempre "attaccare il raffreddore", "mischiarlo" non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## gianx80

Qui a Lecce (sempre in Puglia) non si usa mischiare col significato da te proposto ... anzi, se qualcuno usasse il verbo mischiare riferito ad una malattia sbarrerei gli occhi per lo stupore, non capendo minimamente cosa il mio interlocutore sta dicendomi. Quindi voto per il comune "attaccare" per contesti informali e "trasmettere" per contesti formali.
Qualcuno ha detto di aver sentito questa espressione da un amico foggiano ... non è che sei di Foggia anche tu?


----------



## Tellure

Grazie mille per la risposta, gianx80. Sarà meglio non usare "mischiare" in questi contesti al di fuori del mio paese e del foggiano. 

No, sono della provincia di Bari. 

Edit:
In realtà oggi è provincia di BAT.


----------



## valy822

Ciao a tutti! Anche dalle mie parti si dice "mischiare" (la febbre/il raffreddore/la tosse/malattie varie...), ovviamente in un contesto informale. Penso quindi che il termine sia diffuso soltanto in qualche zona del Sud Italia...ricordo bene gli occhi sbarrati dei miei colleghi a Milano


----------



## Tellure

valy822 said:


> Ciao a tutti! Anche dalle mie parti si dice "mischiare" (la febbre/il raffreddore/la tosse/malattie varie...), ovviamente in un contesto informale. Penso quindi che il termine sia diffuso soltanto in qualche zona del Sud Italia...ricordo bene gli occhi sbarrati dei miei colleghi a Milano





Ciao! La cosa si ingrandisce!  Grazie per il contributo, mi sento meno sola...


----------



## omar_1984

Ciao,

io ho sentito dire "mischiare" anche in Calabria dove avevo passato un certo tempo. Quindi questa questione vale per tutto il Sud ;-))


----------



## giginho

fabinn said:


> Davvero buffo, dalle mie parti si "mischiano" le carte, pensa un po'! (mischiare = mescolare)
> Per questo quando ho letto "mischiare il raffreddore" ho sbarrato gli occhi!!
> Per le malattie e qualunque stato di malessere invece, il verbo è "attaccare" (sempre in Toscana)



Anche per Torino e dintorni vale quanto detto da Fabi per la toscana....ti quoto!


----------



## gianx80

omar_1984 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> io ho sentito dire "mischiare" anche in Calabria dove avevo passato un certo tempo. Quindi questa questione vale per tutto il Sud ;-))



In quasi tutto il sud, a Lecce non si è mai sentita (o per lo meno non l'ho mai sentita io)


----------



## luway

Tellure said:


> ....
> Si può dire la stessa cosa per la febbre? Mi hai mischiato/attaccato la febbre?





Blackman said:


> Concordo su _attaccare_, ma per la febbre non funziona, forse perché la febbre non è una malattia e non si trasmette.




Mi sembra alla fine poi nessuno l'abbia detto: (sempre in contesti informali) _la febbre viene_ e _va via/passa_ ('mi è venuta la febbre', 'mi è andata via/passata la febbre').

Almeno, così accade da queste parti (FVG)... da voi fa altrettanto? 

Le malattie trasmissibili, invece, oltre che essere attaccate/passate/ecc, _si prendono_ ('mi son preso l'influenza [da qualcuno]').

ps: mai sentito 'mischiare' usato in tal modo nemmeno qui


----------



## giginho

Lu, perdona l'ignoranza. Ma cosa intendi con FVG????


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Lu, perdona l'ignoranza. Ma cosa intendi con FVG????



Friuli Venezia Giulia


----------



## giginho

Dovevo ampliare i miei orizzonti: mi scervellavo sulle provincie!!!!!

Grazie!


----------



## pask46

gianx80 said:


> In quasi tutto il sud, a Lecce non si è mai sentita (o per lo meno non l'ho mai sentita io)



Ma chi ha iniziato la discussione non era di Lecce...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Giginho e Luway, anche qui ( nel Friuli Venezia Giulia ) diremmo: Luigi mi ha passato /mi ha attaccato l'influenza, la tosse, il colera,l'aids o la tubercolosi!!!


----------



## zeneize

Argomento allettante, soprattutto in pieno periodo da epidemie influenzali  
Dunque, nel mio italiano regionale (ligure) "mischiare" ha il solo significato annoverato dall'italiano standard (alterare l'ordine degli elementi di un determinato insieme o aggiungerne di eterogenei). E in effetti ha senso "mischiare" per "attaccare" una malattia, in quanto i virus miei si mischiano ai virus tuoi e viva la solidarietà!  Invece, il termine corrispondente tutto made in Genoa (tenetevi forte...) è _afferrâ _/afe'ra:/, ovviamente "afferrare" in italiano regionale. Esempio:
Genovese: _Ti m’æ afferrou un bello refreidô /_ti mɛ: afe'rɔ iŋ 'bɛlu refrej'du:/
Italiano regionale: Mi hai afferrato un bel raffreddore
Italiano standard: M'hai attaccato un bel raffreddore
Buona serata (e cercate di non farvi afferrare niente )


----------

